

Ask HN: Can anyone spare time to talk about my startup? - jotato

For the last year I have been bootstrapping my own startup. I am planning on a public launch in 2 months, and I would like to pick someones brain over monetizing it. If you could spare a few minutes for an email exchange please let me know (joekaiser at live)&lt;p&gt;Although I am willing to listen to anyone, I am really interested in talking to someone with experience :)
======
FaisalAbid
Hey man, here is my bio
[https://about.me/FaisalAbid](https://about.me/FaisalAbid). If you feel I can
provide any insight then give me a shout at faisal.abid@gmail.com

